# Unique Hide - Australian Army Ammo Box



## Virides (Feb 21, 2011)

I have one under the house that I picked up years ago. I am willing to convert this into a hide if someone wants it? 

I will post up pics of it when I get it out later in the week and if people are interested I will set about converting it.

It is roughly 300L x 200W x 400H (but this is from memory, probably larger than this) it weighs probably 5-10kgs (it's made of steel). Army green with labels and all that, circa 1940s. Has a removale lid also. Would suit a jungle theme terribly well!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 21, 2011)

PM me How much you want for it?


----------



## Virides (Feb 21, 2011)

If a few people want these, I will try to source where I got this one and take some orders from people (not via the website, just through PMing me on APS).

They will be treated and the hole will be safe for the snake.


----------



## Lubke05 (Feb 21, 2011)

good idea, I have a similar box, got it from anaconda outdoor, for camping, less than $20, so not too expensive either. would like to see pics of how you convert it.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 24, 2011)

would rust be a problem? The military probably coats them in tough paint though. Good idea, thinking outside the box i like it


----------



## Donkey_Kong (Feb 24, 2011)

awesome idea, i wouldn't cut it in any way though, just prop the lid open or something like that..


----------



## Virides (Feb 25, 2011)

I measured this last night - 325mm wide (i think) x 245mm deep x 305mm high

Here are the pics of it. We even thought of going to a mate's property and trying to shoot some holes in it lol...


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah mate i wouldnt go cutting into something like that a bit of history maybe take the lid off and put it on its side with some vines or something half covering the entrance


----------



## Virides (Feb 25, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> yeah mate i wouldnt go cutting into something like that a bit of history maybe take the lid off and put it on its side with some vines or something half covering the entrance


 
Maybe I should source some boxes that have been in a blast that way the history is still there and its a bit more "themed". 


$80 with a hole in it (doesn't include postage)
$50 as is (doesn't include postage)


----------



## giglamesh (Feb 26, 2011)

thats way to good to make into a hide, id buy it as it stands just as something nifty to have


----------



## Virides (Feb 26, 2011)

Up for grabs by anyone who wishes to use it as a hide or otherwise. PM us


----------



## giglamesh (Feb 26, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Virides (Feb 26, 2011)

Sold


----------

